# Carolyn....



## showrabbits (Jan 25, 2005)

All right Carolyn. I have heard alot of talk fromyou about cali. Now I have heard just about enough.... I wont listenany more untill I get to see some pictures.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2005)

Oooo, I've seen some of her pictures, but I would love to see more!!!!! She's such a pretty girl


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for asking, showrabbits.? (And thank you, Bo.)?

Showrabbits, Fair's fair.? I'd love to see pictures of your crew, ifyou're able.? Let me know if I canhelp.???

?You asked for it...here's my girl!?

One question I've been meaning to ask you is when do they stop growing?Pam and you told me about the Calf Manna and Pam said to give it to heunder growth stops, but I'm not sure if it's a year or up to 14 monthsas someone had once said. Please guide me. Thanks so much!

Don't forget...I want to see pictures of your litters.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

She's got a very big tail!


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow! She is beautiful and she looks big!! Do you know how much she weighs?


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't have a scale, babybunnywrigley, but shedefinitely clears 10 lbs. and is growing. Don't know if youever saw the picture of Buck clipping her nails, but it also gives youan idea of her size. 

She has no clue how beautiful and big she really is. She's like a puppy in that regard.



-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww look at that belly!! She is sopretty! I'm used to Wrigley who doesn't even weigh 2 lbsyet  LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Hibabybunnywrigley,



Look at the difference of when Buck cut Tucker's nails. Cali's a Flemish Giant, while Tucker's a Polish.

-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww Tucker is so small! How much do Polish's weigh on average?


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi babybunnywrigley,

Tucks is just a little over 4 lbs, but he's a chunky monkey!He's the smallest breed of rabbits before you get into the dwarf sizes,however, I've seen them listed as a dwarf in somepublications.Their weight can rangeanywhere from 2.5lbs. on up.

Caliis a Flemish Giantand is thebiggestdomestic breed from what I understand. Theycan range anywhere from 14-22 lbs. Showrabbits cantell you about Flemish. She breeds them and she knows so muchabout them. She's been a big help in getting mestartedwith my Cali-Girl.

Have any pictures of your baby? Would love to see some!



-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2005)

Yay!!!

Thank you so much for putting up pictures, Carolyn.  I just love Calisooo much. I love that look on her face too, that "yeah, I own thisplace" look. 

Last night Dave and I were roaming through the pet store and saw somelarge wire dog crates. I told him "That's what we're going to get whenwe get a Flemish" Not if, when. By the time we were headed to the car,I was like "when we get a pair...."


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Too Funny, Steph!

I got a great deal on Cali's cage through e-bay. It's brandnew, has two doors, and was only $60. I got the largest dogcage I could find. 

I hope you do have a Flemish someday. They're such bigbabies. Last night, I was holding Cali like a baby as Iwatched t.v. She was so good, she just laid there on thecouch for the longest time without a fuss. She was going tosleep in my arms. I could never do that with Tucker or Fauna.

Raspberry has been after me to post more pictures of Cali too.

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2005)

I know we need to wait to get another rabbit, butman alive do I WANT!  None of my rabbits are cuddlers either, par forthe course for most of us I think. When I see those picture of Cali, Ijust want to pic her up and snuggle - even if she could throw my backout in the process. 

It's funny, Valuran only likes to be pet when he's in the cage, hewants nothing to do with us when he's outside of the cage, unlessthere's food involved of course.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

*giggles at Stephanie* 

I definitely have to sit down when I'm holding Cali to support her weight. 

I was telling Buck that she would be just as happy in my house asanyone else's as long as she's getting the love and attentionshedemands. I've gotten to the point where I have"Cali jeans and sweatshirts" because if she's out and I don't pet her,she'll bite my clothes - and although she doesn't mean to, she puts ahole in it. She's much stronger than she realizes.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Jan 25, 2005)

I want a Flemmy!!! 

::twitch squirm::

Shawn wont let me have anymore buns since Gir, who was supposed to beHIS bunny is a little brat. Thats why I have Gaz therat. Maybe when we move out and he gets his ferret...::grins:: 

I just LOVE Cali. I wanna cuddle her and squeeze her and give her craisins!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2005)

It must be great to have a rabbit who likes to snuggle like a cat. 

*sigh*....my dream bun....

Ok, not to say I don't love my rabbits, they are affectionate in theirown ways, but still. What I'd give to have one of them like to be held.Instead you'd think I was trying to torture them or something.


----------



## Fergi (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh Oh Oh!!! Look at Cali! Carolyn, I am so happythat you posted some more pics of our Cali girl, she has such adebutante air to her! I know what you mean about them not knowing theirown size, Diva is that same way! Cali is so gorgeous, she looks asthough she has some white hairs that almost seem to glow and give her ahaloed look. 

Fergi's mom


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2005)

Speaking of Diva.....

Do you have any recent pics?? **Insert puppydog eyes here**


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jan 25, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hi babybunnywrigley,
> 
> Tucks is just a little over 4 lbs, but he's a chunky monkey!He's the smallest breed of rabbits before you get into the dwarf sizes,however, I've seen them listed as a dwarf in somepublications.Their weight can rangeanywhere from 2.5lbs. on up.
> 
> ...


Wow! Flemish Giants are bigger than both of my cats! :shock:


----------



## Fergi (Jan 25, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Speaking of Diva.....
> 
> Do you have any recent pics?? **Insert puppydog eyes here**


Later tonight when I practice for the props contest I will post theones that don't make it. I plan on using Diva for this contest...I wasthinking a bunny harness towing one of my boys trailers or something!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL

I can't wait to see.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Once you give Cali craisins, you wouldn't want todo it again. I can't even touch the bag without her freakingout on me and getting right in my face.

This was a picture of her when she gave a dear friend of mine kisses. 

She loves Love.

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2005)

As my heart melts....

You can really get a good perspective of her size in that picture. And she's not even full grown yet! :shock:

Btw, I like that chair. Yes, I'm a bit domestic.....


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

This is one of my favorite pictures of Our Diva. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Another favorite of mine of Diva! She's such a babe!



-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2005)

I LOVE that first picture! She is great, that look on her face. 

Gah, I wish we had room for a fourth rabbit. Our current cage is big, but by no means large enough for a Flemish.


----------



## Delphinum (Jan 25, 2005)

Aww they're so cute!! Cali looks so sumptuous! 

I want a Flemish too but I can't find any breeders... there are nonelisted with the BRC... Anyone want to ship a couple over tome? oooh then I could start breeding!Mwahahahahaha!!! I'm sure Dan would nip that in the budimmediately!

Ang xx


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 25, 2005)

OH! Look! Isn't shebeautiful!!!

She really does have a look about her that says "Do Ilook like I care?" No wonder it ticks Tucker off! He can't intimidate_that!_ 

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> She really does have a lookabout her that says "Do I look like I care?" No wonder it ticks Tuckeroff! He can't intimidate _that!_
> 
> Raspberry


I think this is a pretty clear message of "Do I _look_ like I care?!" 






Cali's not vindictive - Tucker is.



-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww what an expression!!! That is "bunny with attitude"...LOL

He's so cute!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

babybunnywrigley, 

Attitude??? You're not kidding! He could care less if people like him or not.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh! Look at Cali! She's sopretty! I hope you don't mind, but my Mom was wondering aboutFlemish Giants one day and I copied the photo of her nail clippings andsent it to Mom. I said "Look, she's not even donegrowing!"  What a doll!

Tucker is so cute! I hadn't seen the first pic of him in the basket. hehehe....... 



_Note to self: Make arrangements for the trip to CT so I can sneak in and nap a couple of bunnies_


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Every time I seethat picture of Tucker with his nose up in the air, I die laughing! Itlooks like a little old lady that got a whiff of something really,really bad!!!! His lips all pursed together and his nose all pointed inthe air.....just cracks me up!

Raspberry


----------



## Lassie (Jan 25, 2005)

is it hard to cut your bunnies toenails? Delia Thoes r cute pictures


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jan 25, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I hope you do have a Flemish someday. They're such bigbabies. Last night, I was holding Cali like a baby as Iwatched t.v. She was so good, she just laid there on thecouch for the longest time without a fuss. She was going tosleep in my arms. I could never do that with Tucker or Fauna.
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Every time I see that pictureof Tucker with his nose up in the air, I die laughing! It looks like alittle old lady that got a whiff of something really, really bad!!!!His lips all pursed together and his nose all pointed in theair.....just cracks me up!
> 
> Raspberry




I probably post those two pictures too much, but they so represent Tucker and that Attitude on him. 

Cali's completely opposite. She worries so much if I yell ather. I have to be careful at how much I raise my voicebecause she'll sulk and get very upset. Without a doubt,whenever I do have to correct Cali, the minute I sit down, "wwhommmp"on my lap she flies into from no where and puts her head right nowbegging for forgiveness.

* * * *

Bo, 

You will _Not_ take my Cali away! You'll never find us!

* * * * *

Lassie,

Cali's really good when getting her nails clipped, the others fight me a bit more. Fauna more than Tucker.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jan 25, 2005)

Cali and Fauna are super cuties, but, I have tosay lil Tucker is my fave!! I would love to come snatch him up and runaway with him back to Canada


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww that picture of Tucker in his hide-a-way is so cute! He has the most adorable face!!


----------



## blueyes65 (Jan 25, 2005)

So Beautiful! LOVE the poses


----------



## blueyes65 (Jan 25, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> babybunnywrigley,
> 
> Attitude??? You're not kidding! He could care less if people like him or not.


What a face! can you see that "I am the attitude smile" LOVE IT


----------



## blueyes65 (Jan 25, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> I don't have a scale, babybunnywrigley, but she definitelyclears 10 lbs. and is growing. Don't know if you ever saw the pictureof Buck clipping her nails, but it also gives you an idea of her size.
> 
> She has no clue how beautiful and big she really is. She's like a puppy in that regard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

She just does it, Debby. 

It's a struggle to get her on her back when I put her in the babyposition, but once she's there, she'll just close her eyes and relax.Her body is so big, and she's so strong that you really have to playKahuna Rabbit when you have to flip her over. 

I do think it has something to do with the breed. The Flemish are soincredibly laid back rabbits. They seem to just go with the flow.

Get one someday if you can. They're so gentle, loving, fun, and theydon't seem to let go of their childhood. She moves her front part ofher body, and then the back catches up. She almost works themseparately as opposed to how my other breeds move in one full motion.They go, they're whole body goes. Cali goes, and then the rest of herfollows. It's hard to explain. 


-Carolyn


----------



## gjsara (Jan 25, 2005)

now youve gone and done it carolyn i need anotherbunny and i need it to be a flemish!!!! i blame you for haveing such alovly family of bunnys!!

(if i say iNEED it joshua will go for it a bit more)

sara


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 25, 2005)

Aww...Cali is a doll! I love her bushy tail.

Lanna


----------



## blueyes65 (Jan 25, 2005)

You know Carolyn, since go, when I was lookingfor a bun I found pictures of this breed that seemed to appeal to me,and wont hold my breath, I just may surprise my family if one bun likeyours becomes available, I love the size, colour and temperment, thankyou for sharingSo adorable


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 25, 2005)

Aww Carolyn I just love Cali so much. She doessound like a real baby, with a personality of her own. You are so luckyto have three babies as adorable as yours!!

Vickie

PS - I am so jealous of your friend getting a kiss off her. I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jan 25, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> .....and he gets his ferret... ::grins::


LOL I have just read this! Sounds a bit like whats going on in ourhouse - Ryan got two ferrets last year, so surely I should be allowed anew bunny 

Vickie


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 25, 2005)

Cali so pretty. Shecertainly doen't mind her size. Tucker is really cute too. You havewonderful bunnies!


----------



## Cupcake (Jan 25, 2005)

Carolyn!

Love the pics of your new baby!! Now I want a Fleming!!!!!

They look like such big "sucks"....only question is besides a big cagethey must require more cleaning...... they must have big coco puffs aswell!!! :?

Sue


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 25, 2005)

oh, I'll find you!!!!


----------



## showrabbits (Jan 26, 2005)

wow cali sure is getting big. SHES NOT DONE YETTHOUGH&gt; I can tell because she still looks so teddy bear like.That is what i call it. I would say once she gets a bigdewlap (wich I can tell she is going to have a big one!) she will bedone growing. I wonder if she is related to mine becuase alot of whatyou are describing sounds like AJs line. Most of AJs sons went to CA.That was a couple of years ago and so they could have grand childrenCalis age. Does the name Bush sound familer in any of Calishistory? She looks alot like AJ too. I am guessing she willbe big at a year and a half, and then full weight at three or fouryears. That seems to be what happends with mine. They just get slowerand slower growing. It is hard to find one that is big at a year oldany more. If they are big they are big at six or so months and theydont get huge then. 

Oh and there is a local judge that ships rabbits. They are good at it.They arrange everything and will ship out of country. I like thembecause I know that the rabbits are safe. Their names are Grimms. Theyrun Grimms Rabbit Export. I think that you have to get three rabbits ata time but it works great if you want to team up with somebody to getthem. Maybe check into it. They ship alot of flemish to Japan to bepets. American rabbits and american flemish are popular there!


----------



## ariel (Jan 26, 2005)

Cali is beautiful! What big ears and tail. She looks like she'd be soft to pet and cuddle 
She sure is a gorgeous bunny Carolyn


----------



## bunsforlife (Jan 26, 2005)

Back off Bo! There are already too many bunnies in CT!

I still have to make the trip to meet Carolyn and the buns of Tucker Town!

I have enough Trouble bubbles of my own, albeit Cali is tempting ::giggles::


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh THANK YOU,Showrabbits!





You have given me so much information that Inever was awareof. First off, I can't believe that you found a group thatdoes transport flemish to Japan, etc. That's sowonderful! You have no idea how many times that question hasbeen asked. Even if no one takes the offer, it's veryinteresting to know. 

I can't believe that you can tell my baby girl is going to have a bigdewlap. What's yoursecret?Arethere any signs that I might beable to see?I hope she doesn't loose herround cheeks. Do you suspect she will as she fillsout? I suspect she will, but that's okay.I love her more and more every day.

When should I stop givingher the Calf Manna? I'mabsolutely Blown Away by the fact that she would be at full weightat3-4 years old. I had heard that they can continuegrowing up to 1.5 years, thank you so muchfor confirming thatfor me. 

She is like a big teddybear.

Thebiggest and Best Teddy Bear I've ever had, mind you. She's sosensitive! The very few times I've had to yell at her fordoing something, her feelings really get hurt. She bows herhead, and the minute I sit down, she jumps into my lap and puts herhead down for me to pet her and love her. I swear, she'llstay there for 10 minutes with me reassuring her that I still loveher. Once she's certain there's no hard feelings, she's onher way. Every day that passes, she just seems to want to beat my side more and more. I am so lucky to have her in mylife. 

As to her ancestry, I should know more in a few weeks,hopefully. The girl I got her from was going to send me herpapers. I sent her a note today asking her if should couldpop them in the mail. Wouldn't it be so exciting if she wasconnecting to yourcrew???

I'dlove to see a picture of AJ. Do you have one that you canpost? 

I wish we could get together. I'd love to sit down with youand chat with you about all of this. Your knowledge isfascinating and I love your personality as well. Really,really wish you could make it to the Boathouse Party. 

Thank you so much for all of your help. I look forward to hearing from you again. 





Love,

-Carolyn

* * * * * * * * * * * *

To Everyone Else that posted to me about my girl, Cali. 

Thank you so much!! You touch my heart the way you all seewhat I see in her. I wish you could all meet her.As my nephew said last night, she's much prettier in person than shelooks in pictures. 

Thanks for yourkindness.



-Carolyn


----------



## showrabbits (Jan 28, 2005)

I can tell that she will have a big dewlap by herchest. She is already starting to get something there. You may notnotice it but how she is nice and rounded there... That will all startto come out more and more. I bet it is lose enough now that if you putyour hand on it you can kind of mush it all around lol. Well im off tobed I am taking one of my flemish to work with me tomorrow. I amworking on finding a dog harness that will work with them. URGGGGG....I will get pics of AJ posted next time I have alittle time to playaround with the computer. OH and it would be fun to get together sometime. Too bad we live so far apart.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 28, 2005)

Someone who will ship a Flemish out of the country!!!!!!! :shock:

Now the ole gears are grinding, albeit slowly, but they are.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

*showrabbits wrote:*


> I can tell that she will have a big dewlap by her chest. Sheis already starting to get something there. You may not notice it buthow she is nice and rounded there... That will all start to come outmore and more. I bet it is lose enough now that if you put your hand onit you can kind of mush it all around lol.




You're exactly correct, My Friend. I saw a bit of the dewlapstarting to show up yesterday.You're also right inhow you describe how it feels. 

My baby girl's growing up. 

Let me know what dog harness you settle on. 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW thats a gorgeous bunny! They both are and Ilove the one of Tuckerin the hidey hole... They arejust so cute, and Cali seemsfull of attitude. I want one...LOL

Lyndsy


----------



## Lissa (Jan 31, 2005)

Aww...lookit the Cali bunny! Too sweet!


----------



## Fergi (Jan 31, 2005)

So now I am wondering why Diva had alreadystarted to develop a dewlap at just four-months. I wonder if it isgoing to be huge? How does that work? Compared to Cali, Diva's isalready quite large and she just turned five-months. So I am hopingthat Showrabbits takes another look at this post and can tell me whatshe, as a flemish breeder thinks.







Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Diva's chest doesn't look as big as Cali's to me, does it to you, Fergi?

I'm also curious about this too. 

Cali and Diva are the one's that prompted me to write "The Mystery of Dewlaps" post.

Hope showrabbits checks it out too. She's been a great resource for me with regards to my Cali-Girl. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

See how they're different? It's okay if you don't. I could be totally wrong on this, I'm just taking a guess.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 31, 2005)

They are so cute though, their ears are just amazing.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Cali's ears are 8 incheslongnow.



I measured them last night. 

-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 31, 2005)

well I bet she is going to guard your house now with such hearing.


----------



## Fergi (Jan 31, 2005)

Holy Cow Carolyn, her ears are HUGE! I plan onmeasuring Diva's sometime this week...gotta fit it into the schedule!As for the chest size I am not sure, when Diva is laying down it looksa lot larger...






The dewlap seems to spread out...do you notice Cali having some extra"flab" on the upper parts of her legs? Diva has that...I think thatCali's is a little larger but I wouldn't think she would get such a bigdewlap since it didn't start as early. Dewlaps are so interesting, theyshould definetly do more research into the development of them. I haveenjoyed keeping an eye on the dewlap post.

Fergi's mom


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 31, 2005)

She looks like a very pround rabbit I hope to see more of her. Oh , shes very pretty as well

Peter


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 31, 2005)

What a cute picture of the two of them. Looks like to much fun


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

Fergi, 

I see what you mean about Diva. She is just as wide. The angles I've seen have been deceiving. 

I love the picture of her and Samara. Samara's got the best bunny butt out there, I think. 



I was _very_ surprised that her ears went from being 7.25" in thebeginning of December to 8" in the beginning of February. :shock: Ican't imagine she'll get any bigger, but that's what they all keeptelling me!



* * * * * *

Thanks, Peter. 

She'll take the compliments, although she's a big baby and is far fromproud. When she gets spooked, she runs right to me and if she's reallyscared, she'll jump in my arms. She lets the other two little squirtsboss her around just so that she can hang out near them. She doesn'tknow how big and beautiful and intimidating she really is. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2005)

Is there any chance that Diva's age could be mistaken?

On the 8 inch ears...... Bo is like 13 inches long LMAO! Hewould nearly fit in her ear! I cannot imagine (I would loveit!!!) having some really big bunnies  They are gorgeousand I just love seeing their photos!!!


----------



## showrabbits (Feb 1, 2005)

Um my guess is that Diva's age is mistakenbecause she just looks much older than four months to me. She could bea early bloomer though, every once in a while you get those. They getbig fast but never get huge unfortantly. That is why I like the slowergrowing ones. Their overall size seems to get much bigger than theslower growing ones. Is Diva spayed? That could be anotherthing. I thinkt that Cali may be developing slower because she isspayed.... but it realy isnt all that slow for flemish. Or at least theflemish in my lines. She is right on track for them.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 1, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> The dewlap seems to spread out...do you notice Cali having some extra "flab" on the upper parts of her legs?




What, like this?











lol

Rose


----------



## Fergi (Feb 1, 2005)

Exactly Rose!! LOL, perfect example.

I am sure of Diva's date of birth, it is listed on her pedigree...sheturned 5-months on January 28, and no she is not yet spayed...my vetdoesn't do does until 6-months of age. If she is an early bloomer anddoesn't get as big that would be fine with me. She already is 11lbs andher ears were a little over 7' last month. That is large enough for mealthough I believe she still has some growing to do.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2005)

showrabbits wrote:


> wow cali sure is getting big. I wonder if she is related to minebecuase alot of what you are describing sounds like AJs line. Most ofAJs sons went to CA. That was a couple of years ago and so they couldhave grand children Calis age. Does the name Bush sound familer in anyof Calis history?? She looks alot like AJ too.




Dear Showrabbits,

I recieved Cali's papers in the mail today. I'm shaking as I write this to you because I really can't believe this fate. 

Her father is: Bush's PB264
Color: Fawn - Weight 16 lbs.

Her Mother is: Bush's PB361
Color: Sandy - Weight 19 lbs.

:shock:

Good Lord!! We're Related! 

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow Carolyn, looks like you are going to have a Huge baby on your hands. Good thing she is so docile eh?

Need more pictures of Tucker, Fauna, and Cali and more stories tooplease! I haven't heard anything about our Tucker Bucker latley:X.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2005)

Fergi,


I just sent you a note to check this out. Can you believe it?! 

Cali's great grandparents and her great-great grandparents and otherancestors of her family tree all weighed in between 15 and 17 lbs.She's got a lot of Sandy and Fawn in her line, which I find interestingbecause as she's growing, the white around her eyes and her belly seemto be brighter than the Sandys. I see that more in Fawn's pictures.Perhaps I'm completely off base on that note.

I can't believe she's a part of showrabbits line. :shock: That is justwild. The odds were possible because Lord knows there aren't manyFlemish Breeders in the Country, but I never thought it would happen. 

I wonder how many of us are bunny-related in the end. Some say it feels like family in here, maybe it is!

More Diva Pictures, Please!!!!

I'll get some more pictures of Tucks and Fauna and as far as stories,Be careful what you wish for, Honey. I'll bump up an old Tucker postand update it. There's so many stories about him, I don't know where tostart.


-Carolyn


----------



##  (Feb 22, 2005)

lol its the tractortrailer effect where the frontgoes the back end has tofollow ;p


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 22, 2005)

:shock:...

...This is one of the mostAMAZING coincidences that I've seen ina LONG TIME!!!!! Mybottom lip has literally droppedto my shoe!!!!!

WOW! .... Who says that we're not "_family_" here?!!!!! ...


----------



## babydoshia (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow Carolyn. You've got yourself a showgirl there. Andshe's even related mymyboy, even better 

Murphy is 8 months old now. He is soooo big. My big teddybear. I'll go weigh him now and report back. 

Fergi, do you have any pictures of Diva next to you or something elsefor size comparison. In these pictures she lookshuge. She looks like an adult.

Now I'm curious. Tamra, how much do my baby's parents weigh?


----------



## babydoshia (Feb 22, 2005)

According to my highly inacurate bathroom scale Murphy weighs in at about 15lbs. :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2005)

babydoshia wrote:


> Wow Carolyn.? You've got yourself a show girl there.? And?she's even related my?my boy, even better
> 
> ?




"We are Family....I got all my Sistas and Me. We are Family....Get up Everybody and Saainnng!..."


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2005)

babydoshia wrote:


> According to my highly inacurate bathroom scale Murphy weighs in at about 15lbs.? :shock:



Showrabbits sure creates some Beasts! 

She's got An A-Number One reputation amongst Flemish breeders in the United States. 

I've learned that many breeders want her rabbits. She's extremely selective in who she sells to. 

God Bless You, Showrabbits. Thank you for sticking to The Highest ofStandards. Proof Positive: The Truth always comes around. You neverblew your horn, and little did we realize that you are The Who's Who ofthe Flemish Giant Breeders World.

Respectfully submitted,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2005)

gypsy wrote:


> lol? its? the? tractor trailer? effect?? where the? front goes? the?? back end? has to follow? ;p



You hit the nail on the head, Gypsy. 

*High Five*

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## babydoshia (Feb 22, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Showrabbits sure creates some Beasts!
> 
> She's got An A-Number One reputation amongst Flemish breeders in the United States.
> 
> ...




Amen to that.


----------



## Fergi (Feb 22, 2005)

*babydoshia wrote:*


> Wow Carolyn. You've got yourself a show girlthere. Andshe's even related mymy boy,even better
> 
> Murphy is 8 months old now. He is soooo big. My big teddybear. I'll go weigh him now and report back.
> 
> ...




Babydoshia, this is the best comparison I can find. They are on top ofa 20 gallon tote bucket with the lid on top. Sam is about 2 months inthe pic and Diva was 4 months.












Sam is Fergi and Ben's (flemish) baby.

How is Murphey getting along all spoiled with his new cage! If you have the time I would love to see some Murphey pics!

Carolyn, that is just crazy that she is part of Showrabbits stock! Whata neat coincidence! Now you know your girl has good lines!

Fergi's mom


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 22, 2005)

This is all so exciting! Okay, now tell me, how big doordinary Flemish get? And then, how bigdoes this line usuallyget? Oh, oh...I can'tbelieve you are allinbred!

Sorry, I had to get ahillbillyjoke in there! I can't believe you arerelated....How cool! 

Raspberry


----------



## pamnock (Feb 22, 2005)

Carolyn wanted me to "fess up" because I was talking about Showrabbits behind her back . . .

"Now that's the type of person who gives breeders a good name!

We get to meet some rather amazing individuals on this forum!"



Iknew Cali had to have some top quality breeding in her 

Pam


----------



## showrabbits (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow that is cool.Well actualy I want tobe carefull because it may not be one ofAJs offspring in thepedigree but there is a pretty good possiblitythatitcould be because boy she looksjustlike AJ. IFSo let me get this strait. I took some rabbitsfrom Iowa toBatavia Iowa where a friend of mine tookthemdowntokanses at a flemish nationalshow and gave them to the bushes on my behalf. They went to CA and nowtheir offspring is where? 

Thanks for the good commentseveryone. Im sooo happy to hear all of that. 

AJ topped out at about 19 pounds, BUT she is still goingstrong and I expect her to get up there again. She is soft fleshed soshe realy doesnt get any of the heavy muscle to her. Now Murphies dadcould be one of two rabbits.A buck that AJ met up with at theflemish national show in Michigan or Bruno my buck. Both some of thetop wieghts you can get with both topping off over twenty pounds. Ifyou look at his pedigree I can tell you. I think it was the buck fromTexas that she met up with at the show but right now I just cantremember wich litter is which. Esspacaily since I had been trying fortwo years to get her breed with this buck, meeting the people at theevery big show I was at and each time failing to get a litter a monthlater so finally I was able to get a litter but I just cant rememberwich litter it was. Give me his ear number and I would know. 

Its hard to believe how there is so many rabbits of mine in just aboutevery state that has flemish. Even some offspring of mine in Japan. 

Right now I am not breeding any rabbits due to not having extra time tospend with babies so for a year people wont be seeing new stock from me.

Oh and the normal flemish is usualy any where from 15 to 18 pounds, now the saught after flemish is over that.


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


>


that is a beautiful bun Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 23, 2005)

Cali is such a pretty bunny! I'mjealous of all the flemish...I want one! I'm thinking once Imove and have some more room, I might have to get one of thosebabies. They are the bunnies I grew up with...my relativesused to breed them...and they are wonderful.

Jen


----------



## ariel (Feb 23, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> "We are Family....I got all my Sistas and Me. We are Family....Get up Everybody and Saainnng!..."




And guess what song I'll be singing now when I am trying to sleep LOL

Amazing how things pop up and you realise just how small this world is huh.

I was sitting her saying out loud, "mmmm", "ohhh" "wow" "amazing"LOL Mind you I got some weird looks from daughter as she walked past. 

That is really an amazing thing huh!


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, I really can't believe this! How incredible.*sigh* seeing all these pictures really makes me want to bunnynapCali...I mean...hug her. Yes.


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 23, 2005)

Cali is a beautiful baby. I love her plush looking fur - it looks so thick and glossy...Just how I like them.

Rebecca


----------



## babydoshia (Feb 23, 2005)

*showrabbits wrote: *


> Give me his ear number and I would know.





ICB46 


Fergi, Murphy is doing great. He loves his cage. Ihave a big boxin there for him that he sleeps in durring theday and likes to toss around. I have to take it out and nightbecause he is so noisy lol.

I'll try and take some new pics of him today.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments, cirrustwi, RebeccaUK,Peter, Stephanie, Fergi, babydoshia, and all the others who sent mybaby girl such loving messages. 

She's an absolute Doll. She's a blast andI love her dearly.

Showrabbits, Cali came from a breeder in Temecula,California. I just can't get over that she's connected toyou. I'm so glad I got 'one of yours' before you took a breakfrom breeding. Are you looking forward to the vacation you'retaking from it or do you miss it?

-Carolyn


----------



## showrabbits (Feb 24, 2005)

Murphies dad was the buck from texas! 

I already miss having little baby bunnies running around the barn andits only been a few months! But just think how exciting it will be tohave babies again later after such a long wait. 

Glad to hear that murphy likes his new cage. He must of been the littleguy that kept pushing his nestinig box out of the corner. Hard tobeleive that a little six week old flemish can move a eight pound box.I think he liked to get behind it or something. 

Cant wait to see more pictures of all of the flemies again im gladdthat they found loving homes in your guys' arms because they really doseem happy. 

That is probably the best part of having baby rabbits! You guys are really great!


----------



## dajeti2 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG!! Carolyn, she is Gorgeous. The black andwhites you sent do not do my niece justice. I am so used to Apollo thatI have a hard time trying to visualize a 2 pound bunny. The pics withBuck(Who looks great) really do help. Tucks is tiny. I would be scaredof a bunny that small. I guess I'm too used to the Beast lol.

Tina


----------

